# 1958 pietro berretta model 71



## gt46 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello, I have been left a Pietro Berretta model 71 stamped 1958 it is in very nice condition.I took it to a couple of dealers to ask about it and one said he would offer me $75.00 the other offer was $65.00,then a man who was in the gun store met me outside and told me I should do more checking on the gun ,he told me this is the first year production of this gun and that he would not be surprised to find out it is worth more than what I was told .I have been searching on the net and found this site and I am hoping someone can help me.This is a 22LR,serial #00907 and stamped 1958.Any info would be appreciated greatly,Thank You, Gary


----------



## WAHOOMAN (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello gt46. According to the Thirty First Edition of the Blue Book of Gun Values by S.P. Fjestad your Model 71 Jaguar is valued as follows: $220 (100%), $195 (98%) $180 (95%), $160 (90%), 
$150 (80%), $140 (70%) and $120 (60%). The Model 71 described in this book indicates .22LR cal, version of model 70, alloy frame, also referred to as the Jaguar Plinker pistol. The values are based on national average retail prices.


----------



## stu00 (Jan 1, 2012)

I want to buy berretta 70S or 71 Jaguar. If yours is for sale, I am interested. Please call or text 956-821-6268. Thank you.


----------

